# Human remains found inside Indonesia crocodile



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*Human remains found inside Indonesia crocodile *
Wed Dec 6, 4:36 AM ET

Human hands and other body parts were found in the belly of a five metre (16 ft) crocodile caught in Kupang Bay in eastern Indonesia, a newspaper reported on Wednesday.

The reptile, which was caught in a nylon snare near the mouth of the Dusan II river on Monday in West Timor, is believed to have killed at least one of three men who have been missing for at least a month, the Jakarta Post newspaper said.

Angry villagers attacked the trapped reptile with machetes, killing the 500 kg (1,100 lb) animal, before it was cut open to reveal two human hands, a leg, a T-shirt and some shorts, the paper said.

Human hair and skull fragments were also found in the abdomen of the crocodile.

Residents believe the body parts are those of a 59-year-old villager who went missing late last month after he went fishing on the river.

Two other large crocodiles caught in the snare escaped and swam up the river, the paper said.

Crocodiles have also been blamed for eating dozens of cattle, goats, pigs and poultry in the area of East Nusa Tenggara province.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And the moral of the story is, dont go fishing in indonesia, but if you do ,wear something that you might want to be caught dead in.


----------

